# Coach's Challenge



## MrCoachJay (Aug 20, 2017)

I did this with my HS soccer team. Let them take penalty shots on me. 
With my JOAD program, I’ll shoot next to each archery. Shooting LH I shoot face to face with most. This pushes their mental game.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

At the end of our Kids League each year, we have an All-Star match. Top 3 Kids vs 2 parents and 1 Coach. The kids get to shoot from the distance they shot the league (we have 5, 10 and 20yd shooters) and all of the adults have to shoot from 20.

Sometimes the kids challenge the wrong parents and coach...but my daughter figured out to pick the parents who've never shot before.

5 Ends of 3 arrows for a cumulative score. If the kids win, the coaches buy pizza AND clean up. If the Parents/Coach wins, the coaches still buy pizza but the all of the kids have to clean up the mess!!!


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies and great information! Starting a new NASP season so I'll need to practice. Only thing is the middle school has two teams and I'm involved with just one. Hard to give out candy to one and not the other. I could just show up for the second team once a week. Plus my candy source might dry up. I'll figure out something...by asking the wife.😊


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Thanks to all. Our middle school has a shootout for $100 after a regular tourney. A couple of years ago, two guys left standing: the first shooter put his in the 10 ring. The second put his in the X ring! BTW, the winner used to shoot arrows every day. Now he is a hunting and fishing guide.


----------

